

Microsoft Launches Xbox One SDK - amitmittal1993
http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/4/8149315/microsoft-xbox-one-apps-sdk-developers

======
bt3
So essentially Microsoft is democratizing access to a gaming console for indie
developers? Hopefully the offerings produced from this will surpass the
quality of those from the overly-hyped Ouya console.

